# Laws on shipping rotten wood



## mantisfan101 (Mar 30, 2019)

Rhis was the best place that I could find so hope that this is right, if not could one of the mods move it? Thanks!
I want to get some more rotten hardwood substrate for my beetle larvae since my male is ready to emerge and my female’s been waiting for quite some time now. However, most trees in my area are softwood/pine. I was thinking of getting some substrate shipped to me but I am extremely wary to follow all regulations that the government has set in place so Iw ant to know if getting rotten wood shipepd from another state is legal or not.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2019)

shipping wood isnt a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJJon (Mar 30, 2019)

The White Oak is the state tree of Maryland. Can't image it would be all that hard to find one...


----------



## l4nsky (Mar 31, 2019)

cold blood said:


> shipping wood isnt a problem


It might be potentially. I know they have laws in place against moving firewood between states to prevent the transmission of pests like emerald ash borers. Not quite sure if those laws pertain in this case. I know they dont with treated wood like grapevine and manzanita. Best to source local IMO.

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 1, 2019)

I heard shipping it from overseas is illegal but in the states it should be fine.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 5, 2019)

You should probably try to find someone in the state who can ship some to you. Heck, maybe go on Craigslist and see if anyone is giving away an old woodpile that looks like there might be some good rotten stuff at the bottom.


----------



## CJJon (Apr 5, 2019)

Fishkeeper said:


> You should probably try to find someone in the state who can ship some to you. Heck, maybe go on Craigslist and see if anyone is giving away an old woodpile that looks like there might be some good rotten stuff at the bottom.


 Is this really a thing? I can't imagine it is all that hard to find some rotten wood Maryland! I'm so confused.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Apr 5, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Is this really a thing? I can't imagine it is all that hard to find some rotten wood Maryland! I'm so confused.


OP notes most of the trees in his area are softwood.

Having said that, @mantisfan101 I would bet you don't have to go far to find rotting hardwood.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 5, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> OP notes most of the trees in his area are softwood.
> 
> Having said that, @mantisfan101 I would bet you don't have to go far to find rotting hardwood.


Thanks and most of the rotting hardwood is relatively new and not rotten enough. It’d be perfect for raising lucanidae if I had any but I don’t.


----------

